# Sergeant Craig Hutchison



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Craig Hutchinson*
Travis County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Monday, July 25, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 32 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Craig Hutchinson was shot and killed when he interrupted a burglary in progress as he arrived home, in Round Rock, at the end of his shift at approximately 1:20 am.

Sergeant Hutchinson, who was still in uniform, contacted dispatchers via radio and reported that several subjects were running out of his backyard. Responding deputies located Deputy Hutchinson suffering from fatal gunshots in the yard as they arrived approximately 10 minutes later.

The subjects fled the area and remain at large.

Sergeant Hutchinson had served with the Travis County Sheriff's Office for 32 years and was scheduled to retire in two months. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Greg Hamilton
Travis County Sheriff's Office
509 West 11th Street
Austin, TX 78701

Phone: (512) 854-9770


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP BROTHER HUTCHINSON.


----------

